# IUI Test Date



## *JB* (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello

Do any of you know how long after basting it is recommended to test ? 

We are on our 4th (& final) cycle of IUI - every other cycle AF has turned up exactly two weeks after basting - which on this cycle was yesterday.  I know the clinic talk about false positives from the HCG jabs and  I just wondered if anyone has had a positive test this early which hasn't turned out to be a false positive.

Thank you!
J


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

sorry i dont know the answer to this question but thought i would wish you luck that as af hasnt arrived yet its a good sign      

hopefully someone will be able to answer the question soon xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I got a faint false positive last iui cycle as I couldn't wait and tested about 12 days after basting. I read that the injection can take up to 15 days to go completely! My fertility cons says to test 16 days after basting. I think if you got a strong bfp at 14 days it would be a baby rather than the drug, as mine was very faint 12 days after. Good luck xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello,

My clinic says to test at 17dpo. I think the HCG can take up to 14 days to go out of your system so good luck.


----------



## *JB* (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you,

I think I will wait until Monday - or I may cave in and test tomorrow!!

J


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi again J,

I am testing on Monday too so fingers crossed we both get our BFP. xxx


----------



## *JB* (Jun 7, 2007)

Well,  I went to Poundland (!) and bought some tests - and there does appear to be two lines on there!!
I'm being very cautious, but a teeny bit excited.  

Told my H and his reaction was decidedly down beat - you'd think we'd both be a bit more excited after 3.5 years - I guess we are both trying not to get our hopes up too soon after all this time,

I'll test again tomorrow.......


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya JB,

Just to let you know that when i had my IUI i my 'official' test date was day 16 from IUI however the HCG injection only lasts up to 14 days and i took this 39 hours before my basting so i did a HPT on day 14 (from HCG) and it was a BFP immediately. It then did it the next day, at it was a BFP immediately. These were Clearblue tests so the next day (official day) i bought a Tesco branded HPT and again BFP. The clinic confirmed it the same day. So id say as long as you are 14 days past your HCG injection you should be ok.

Take care and best of luck


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi pleaseletitbeourturn.

  on your BFP.  I tested a little early too (but 14 days after basting) and got a faint BFP and another so fingers crossed x

I know what you mean about DH - mine was also appeared downbeat but he just didn't want to get my hopes up esp as he thought I was reading into signs.  He is now at same place I am in that I am quietly happy and excited but scared too that it doesn't continue.

Cera x


----------



## *JB* (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone.

Cera -   to you too - looks like our dates are almost the same.
Do you know how they work out a due date from IUI - my cycles are shorter than normal as they did the HCG on day 11 and basting day 13.

It feels very surreal - I'm going to phone the clinic on Monday, assuming nothing has happened before then, and see what I have to do next !


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Do you know waht amount of HCG jab you had cos different amounts take a different length of time? Some take 7 days some take 15. If you can find out then see below this many help you ...

Q: Can I use an HPT if I had an hCG injection (such as Profasi, Pregnyl or Novarel)?

A: You can, but you should wait 7-14 days after your last injection before the shot is out of your system. If you test too soon, you might get a false positive. Wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection.

Good luck!

Charlie xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!!!!


----------



## *JB* (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello

Thought I would just update you - I phoned the clinic.  They wanted me to get a 'more reliable' test and do that - which I did and that was positive too - so it looks like it's a   !!!!
It still doesn't feel real at all - I have an early scan booked for a couple of weeks at    the clinic, so fingers crossed ...

Lots of   to everyone - if it can work for me, it really can work for anyone


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Congrats hun fab news!

Hope to see you on BFP thread soon, you are very welcome, look forward to getting to know you better over there.

Hope scan all comes along quickly and you can now relax a little and enjoy the next magical 9 months (easier said than done i know! but we are all here for you!). 

PS CERA Congrats too hun. hope to see you on BFP Thread too!

Take care,

Charlie xxx


----------

